# Suggestions on how to find Hot Grd reversed



## mibella (Oct 16, 2016)

Hi All,
I am currently renovating my grandparents mobile home for sale and I encountered a little problem with the wiring. The outlets in both bathrooms (not GFI) are not working, so I pulled out my handy little plug-in tester and the Hot grd reversed lights up. So I checked with volt meter and that is in fact how it reads. Now here is the fun part in one bath the outlet is independent, the other it shares a box with the switch (also sharing the ground)
The lights work. 
Can anyone tell me how to go about troubleshooting this little conundrum? 
Footnote all of the other outlets and switches check ok and work
 Thanks in advance


----------



## Kabris (Oct 16, 2016)

I would start by taking the cover plate off and seeing what wires are connected to that outlet. Pictures might help us give you better advice.


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 16, 2016)

The simple way to tell if a recep. is correctly wired, is to first identify which of the conductors are hot, neutral and grnd.

Then with the recep. facing you and the grnd. stake in the down position, connect the hot conductor to the screw on the right hand side, the neutral conductor to the screw on the left hand side and the grnd. to the grnd. screw.

If you are using and old recep. or a style that only affords the ability to plug the conductors in, that does not change where the conductors go.


----------



## JoeD (Oct 16, 2016)

Could be an open neutral.


----------



## kok328 (Oct 16, 2016)

What does the volt meter say for:
Hot to neutral
Hot to ground
Neutral to ground
?


----------



## Mastercarpenty (Oct 17, 2016)

Identify the wires feeding the outlet and place them correctly. Also ensure that you're seeing full voltage and that there's no current on the neutral as without that those little plug-in testers may not indicate the true situation. 

My guess is that there's a reversed hot in the ceiling fixture box as that is where a trailer's wiring almost always runs from. I'd also replace those bathroom outlets with GFCI's once the wires are sorted out as an added safety measure for the buyer.

Phil


----------

